

Linus Torvalds still wants the Linux desktop - tanglesome
http://www.zdnet.com/linus-torvalds-still-wants-the-linux-desktop-7000032805/

======
ZenoArrow
Whilst I agree that Linux on the desktop isn't a kernel issue, there is one
area of the desktop experience that kernel hackers could help improve, and
that's the sound stack. Linux could really do with throwing all the existing
solutions in the bin and starting with a fresh approach, something that scales
from low latency audio production needs to network audio streams. At the
moment we have a kludge of different solutions (ALSA, JACK, PulseAudio,
probably even have some OSS use out in the wild).

To those that suspect it would be too much work, there's ongoing efforts to
improve the graphics stack (DRM/DRI, Wayland, Gallium), I don't see why we
can't have the same for audio.

